# Wellington Upground - How's the Ice??



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Wondering how the ice held up there this past week? Looking to make it out somewhere this weekend.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish I could help but I haven't made it out there. I've got a funeral tomorrow and my anniversary this weekend but if I get up there I'll let you know. Plus work this week has kept me busy.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I will be there tommorrow


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

ice close to ramp around 5'' open water on the northern middle was doing a lot of cracking and poping didn't fish just checking might go there in the morning or skeeter


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Went off the ramp and we found good ice everywhere we drilled. Don't throw caution to the wind but I don't mind posting about ice like that because you will be on high alert anyways walking on see through ice that is poppin and crackin!


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

LOST SHANTY POLE Was out yesterday at Wellington. Found a shanty pole on the ice heading in. Nothing wrong with it. Clip on one end. Looks like half of a spreader pole for a suitcase style. Will be out there again Sunday. Otter 1 man or Clam popup. Will have it with me. Or send a p.m. Fishing was tough but better than being at home.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies...will be heading out later this afternoon with Walleyeguy...get set up before dark...might be in one shanty or two...most likely in front of the ramp.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Any reports from yesturday, was thinking about heading out this afternoon and stickin around till evening. Will waxies be good or should i get some minnies also?


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

village idiot said:


> Any reports from yesturday, was thinking about heading out this afternoon and stickin around till evening. Will waxies be good or should i get some minnies also?


The ice was good 6". We had a few crappie hits minnow- saw them on the auqa view. Caught a couple of bass and gills. Nailed one nice one on 2lb test.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Slow evening on Saturday...lotta ice popping and rumbling...a few good shakers right under us.

Managed 3 bluegill...all 8"...and also got 4 decent crappie...2 at 9", 1 at 10", and 1 at 11"...all caught on ice jig with a waxie about a foot or two off the bottom in 26' of water...nothing on minnows. I lost something big half way up to the hole.

We were without a Vex...a couple of other guys near us did about as good/poor as us.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

This is funny. The lost pole was 1 of mine the fell out of the shanty as joe01 was coming off. Luckily it has 2 support poles for the roof so not too big of a deal and I know angler204 plus we work together. Called Joe who was out yesterday and angler 204 was about 20 yards from him. Got them 2 hooked upand chris took the pole over to Joe. As he stood up the wind blew, shanty flexed and the good pole dropped straight into the hole. Man it's a good thing chris was there or Joe wouldn't have had any poles. It's really my fault as I shouldve given Joe the anchors when he borrowed the shanty. All in all a hilarious story in my opinion. I still have 1 pole which is fine for now and Joe, we'll find another. I'm just glad nobody got hurt as the wind started to push Joe across the ice. I've done that 1 too many times. Be safe and I'll get back out sometime this week. Joe, dont sweat it brother. It's just a pole. Not worth getting upset over. You can make it up to me by helping me win the skeeter tourney.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

I couldn't believe it. What are the chances of bringing one pole over and having the other drop in the hole? Just another fishing story to remember. I know Joe gave it the ole college try trying to fish it out. Think he ruined a florescent light he had that had a magnet on the end. Either I'm bad luck or Wellington has a jinx. Was out the previous weekend. A guy I was fishing next to bent over and plop went his cell phone down the hole.
Nothing fantastic Sunday afternoon, evening. Ended up with a baker's dozen. 7 crappies, 6 gills. Crappie between 10 and 11...gills around 8. All on wax worms and glow jig. Nothing on minnows. Thought it was kinda strange catching gills around 9 P.M.


----------



## seyeslayer (Mar 23, 2007)

Joe whats the deal man? I must still have been there cuz i saw someone walk over with the pole. I have a big welders magnet with a long rope in the truck just for mishaps trust me iv had my share. IM just glad the wife said something to me about you blowing away while you were setting up the shanty cuz i was not in the mood to chase you across the entire lake. Let me know this week what you gonna get into this weekend


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Fished sunday from 2 - 6 with only a single perch to show for my efforts. Seems alot of guys were just gettin there when i was heading off the ice. Is the bite usually only a night bite?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

village idiot said:


> Fished sunday from 2 - 6 with only a single perch to show for my efforts. Seems alot of guys were just gettin there when i was heading off the ice. Is the bite usually only a night bite?


Yessir. The after dark bite can be very good. Minnows on glo jigs have worked the best for me. Make sure you have a bright lantern. I think the light helps.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Fished Wellington tonight 5:30 to 8-:30 with a co-worker and good friend. That may not seem like a long time fishing but, trust me, with the way things have been going lately at work and home 3 hours on the ice with no action is unfreakinbelievable. Not only no action but no marks on the Vex. We walked on the Southeast corner about 5:30. We talked to a very nice guy that had been there a while and caught one bass. Having never fished there before, we set up in a spot where there was plenty of evidence of previous fishing activity and yet a couple hundred feet from others. Nice guys...you know, like all the other ice fishermen out there. We blew our holes in about 24' of water , set up our gear, and started fishing. For the next 3 hours we never even marked a fish. Nothing..nada...zilch. How does that happen? Beer should definately be legal there. At about 6:30 the fella with the one bass stopped by, dropped off his minnows, (thanks) and left. In the next hour or so 3 or 4 groups walked on and set up within 300 feet of us. I hope they did better than us because we were as shut out as it comes.
Glad I finally got out there, too bad it was so late. Probably would have been better if we could have got out earlier and ran around with the auger and Vex and punched some test holes. Maybe next time, but if any of you regulars want to let us know what the best consistant depths are I'll listen. Sorry about a bad report but we learn from both bad and good. When I get a little smarter about this water I'll share what I find.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My best and most consistant spot is if youre standing on the ramp follow that angle straight towards the corner. Stop halway between the ramp and south east corner about 22 fow. Punch holes and using size 8 and 10 genz glow bugs 4 to 6 feet off the bottom. Charge your jigs by the lantern every 10 minutes or so. That's the best info I can give ya. Oh yeah, I usually fish until midnight or later if I can.


----------

